
Getting started with Git and GitHub: the complete beginner's guide - annebonnerdata
https://towardsdatascience.com/getting-started-with-git-and-github-6fcd0f2d4ac6
======
kyo3
Seeing a lot of these lately, I think the best source for learning about git
is here: [https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2](https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2)

~~~
throway88989898
That one isn't filled with unfiltered optimism :P

But yes

